# Lost - purple raft paddle - Poudre



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Bueller?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Lost around what time?*

Around what time was the paddle lost at? 

I was on Lower Mish - Poudre Park from 5-7 and didn't come across or spy any paddles.


----------

